# My upgrade offer from D*



## demogawd (Dec 14, 2003)

I called & inquired about upgrading from my owned 10-250 to a leased 20-700 & this was the offer I got. $99.00 plus shipping, 1 year free HD program. Oh yeah, I also would have to give the installer my HR10-250 which I own outright. This saturday I'm having E* installed, with a VIP622 dvr, all for free. Thanks for the memories, D*. I'll be putting the HR10-250 up on ebay very soon.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Ta Ta!


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Good luck.

But it's very rare to have to pay anything from an upgrade from an HR10 and you certainly don't have to give your HR10 back to DirecTV (especially if owned). They don't need it. Just sounds like a bad CSR. A quick call to retention would have solved that.

But have fun with E*.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

What's retension's phone number these days? I'm going to probably have to go ahead and break down and call them...


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

When prompted to say something, say "cancel service" and you'll be sent to retention. Which sounds like the OP could have truthfully done since if he didn't get the deal he would cancel (and he did).


----------



## demogawd (Dec 14, 2003)

I did the "cancel service" thing with the phone to cancel the order I did infact agree to before I checked into E* & told the CSR the reason was that I didn't want to give up my equipment & she acted like she could care less. Oh well, my parents have E* & they have way more HD channels so that made it easy to switch. I've been with D* since 95. Back then it was actually 2 companies that I had to pay. Remember USSB?


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Good luck Demo. I hope you enjoy the service and that it works out well. Maybe if enough others go, Direct will finally start treating the rest of us with a little respect.


----------



## demogawd (Dec 14, 2003)

RS4 said:


> Good luck Demo. I hope you enjoy the service and that it works out well. Maybe if enough others go, Direct will finally start treating the rest of us with a little respect.


Thanks, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

And don't forget the Dish forums on DBSTalk.
http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?


----------



## mdh333 (Dec 9, 2002)

Yup - I just called to ask for a new HD receiver, spent a total of 10 minutes on the phone and am getting it for just shipping (and then having that offset by a $5 credit for a few months.)

I've never really had any issue with getting DTV to give me things for free...or nearly....but, I've been with them for nearly 10 years now.


----------



## PhysicalPresence (Jun 24, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> When prompted to say something, say "cancel service" and you'll be sent to retention. Which sounds like the OP could have truthfully done since if he didn't get the deal he would cancel (and he did).


That used to work for me as well, but two weeks ago, when I said "cancel service" at the prompt, I somehow got sent to the installations department twice in a row.
The next day I called back and told the CSR that I was "on hold with Customer Retention before I got disconnected."  She apologized and put me through and I was able to get my friend the deal.


----------



## davidjplatt (Aug 27, 2003)

I was told by several CSRs at DirecTV that the HD MPEG-2 content for the HD TiVo would be going bye-bye at the end of this year.

I told them I would not pay a "lease fee" to get a new DVR which is inferior and they immediately offered one HR20-700 for free and one for $99. I explained that I had paid $1500 for both HD TiVos and according to them, they were going to obsolete the $1000 when it was 2.5 years old and the other at just 2 years. I said that after paying $1500 for equipment I had no intention of paying anything for either HD DVR. I was put on hold and then told that the account had been noted that I was to receive two HR20-700s at no charge, no shipping charge, new dish, new multiswitch and free install. Zero, zip, nada. Totally free. 

The second CSR I spoke to told me to wait until almost the end of the year, and if I didn't want to wait that long to wait until DirecTV10 launched successfully and the new HD content started coming online.

By the way, I spoke to the second CSR to make sure the account was properly noted and she read the notes to me right off the computer screen and it was the 2 free DVRs, free dish, free install, free multiswitch and free shipping. All duly noted.


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

I have been a customer for about eight years, and they gave me HR-20 for free and took the "leased" tag off my HR10-250.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I wonder it that means NFLST will only be showing mpeg2 until the end of the year too? Glad I canceled it now if that's the case.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

NFLST should still be in MPEG2 this year. There really is no way to do it MPEG4 only (especially since the sat won't be ready until after the season starts). 

And the CSR is wrong that MPEG2 HD will be shut down at the end of the year, that's a bit quick. Although I wouldn't doubt it would be by this time next year. It really all depends on when a "critical mass" of HD users have an MPEG4 receiver. If more people then we think have already gotten an MPEG4 receiver then you never know and all bets are off.

But next year you can count on NFLST to be MPEG4 only.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Ok, I would have guessed that would we get plenty of notice before they actually switch of the mpeg2 HD. I would think they would also make sure that everything is fine with their new mpeg4 before announcing anything anyway.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

For you guys who are getting HR20's, how long is it taking to get the new box and dish and get it scheduled for installation?


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Todd said:


> For you guys who are getting HR20's, how long is it taking to get the new box and dish and get it scheduled for installation?


http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=112


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

It sounds like the number of HR10-250's in use is staying pretty even. If that continues Directv may keep the dozen mpeg2 HD channels indefinitely; especially since the 2 new satellites will give them plenty of room.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Cudahy said:


> It sounds like the number of HR10-250's in use is staying pretty even. If that continues Directv may keep the dozen mpeg2 HD channels indefinitely; especially since the 2 new satellites will give them plenty of room.


Actually no. They need to shut down the MPEG2 HD channels so that it will free up room on the main sats. This will allow them to roll out more SD locals which they promised congress they would cover all 210 markets as part of the Liberty deal. It will also allow them to improve PQ on SD stations (yea right) or add more SD channels like HBO Comedy and such.

MPEG2 HD is going away, guaranteed. Number of people that keep the HR10 (or any older legacy HD box) will have no effect on that. All that matters is how many people have at least one MPEG4 receiver and eventually they will just make the cutoff once they reach "critical mass" of MPEG4 installations.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Todd said:


> For you guys who are getting HR20's, how long is it taking to get the new box and dish and get it scheduled for installation?


It all depends on how backed up they are, in your area. Some are getting it in just a few days, others are a couple weeks.

As to the original poster, you could have gotten the $19.99 deal, if you played CSR tag or asked for retention. However, as I said on the "other" board, it REALLY shouldn't be this difficult to extract that deal from them, assuming you are a good/long term customer. I had to call 3 times, to get the deal, yet I have been with them for 8 yrs and have subbed to the Premiere pak for over 3.

In general, they(Directv) really should be more proactive in offering the (almost) no-cost upgrade to their existing customers(at least their better customer). Otherwise they will lose them, as evidence from you, the original poster.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Well, I finally called them and am adding the HR20 to my setup. I called this morning and at first complained to support about the lockups with my HR10. At first, the girl I talked to didn't seem to even understand that there was an HD Tivo DVR out there.  Then she wanted me to change my dial-up settings, like that'll fix it!  She offered to send someone out, but I knew full well that wasn't going to be of any help. So I declined that offer and asked her to send me back to sales. I asked about the current offers for the HR10 and was told in no uncertain terms that it was $199 to upgrade to it. I said no and then she put me on hold for a few minutes and then came back and offered it to me for $99 plus $19.95 shipping and I would have to return my HR10, which I paid a thousand dollars for. I balked at that and she immediately offered to install the HR20 for just $19.95 shipping and I would keep my HR10. So I went with that. You just need a little persistence. I'm scheduled for the morning of July 31. I'm scared though....


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

Now that we are in summer season w/ fewer season passes, I decided to add the HR20 to my setup also. Initially, he offered the $199 deal and insisted that there were no other offers, but after a little more pushing, he gave me the 19.95 shipping deal, but he did emphasize that this is not a standard offer but just a one time deal because I am a long standing customer yada yada and I wasn't supposed to say I got "the 19.95 offer" ---- oooops  

Clearly this offer is in the CSR script, so persistence is not futile.


----------



## demogawd (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm the OP & had E* installed today. My first impressions of the 622 are much clearer pictures on both sd & hd. The scheduled recordings seem to be in synch, we'll see in the fall. I have an HR10-250 for sale if anyone's interested. I'll wait till next week to put it on ebay, give you guys first dibs. Make me a reasonable offer, including shipping & it's yours.


----------



## Jello2594 (Dec 24, 2002)

I've actually got four HR10-250s in my home. I've been a TCP subscriber for um, 3 years... what are the odds that I'll be able to change all four to HR20s for no cost/shipping only?


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

We are moving to a home that would take extensive wiring to be able to use my 2 HR10's, so we were considering a move to cable. My home theater guy begged me to stay with DTV, so I called and asked for the best possible deal to stay with DTV. I explained that I would need to replace the HR10's. I've also been a customer since 1995. Long story short, I am getting the dish, install, etc free as part of the mover's plan, and am getting 2 HR20's absolutely free. According to the sales rep, the installer will run lines to all 4 of the units, but I'm not holding my breath on that one  My home theater guy will be there at installation time to install the OTA antenna and make sure the installation doesn't interefere with the work he is doing.

I didn't have to play CSR roulette and am thankful for that


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

jennifer said:


> We are moving to a home that would take extensive wiring to be able to use my 2 HR10's, so we were considering a move to cable. My home theater guy begged me to stay with DTV, so I called and asked for the best possible deal to stay with DTV. I explained that I would need to replace the HR10's. I've also been a customer since 1995. Long story short, I am getting the dish, install, etc free as part of the mover's plan, and am getting 2 HR20's absolutely free. According to the sales rep, the installer will run lines to all 4 of the units, but I'm not holding my breath on that one  My home theater guy will be there at installation time to install the OTA antenna and make sure the installation doesn't interefere with the work he is doing.
> 
> I didn't have to play CSR roulette and am thankful for that


Jennifer, FWIW DIRECTV is working on technology that hopefully soon will be sent to the field. SWM will allow your HR20 to use two tuners with only one cable. Go check out dbstalk.com and do a search for SWM in the Cutting Edge forum (you'll need to register for free on the site to access the CE forum).


----------



## demogawd (Dec 14, 2003)

tfederov said:


> Jennifer, FWIW DIRECTV is working on technology that hopefully soon will be sent to the field. SWM will allow your HR20 to use two tuners with only one cable. Go check out dbstalk.com and do a search for SWM in the Cutting Edge forum (you'll need to register for free on the site to access the CE forum).


The 622 uses 1 cable.


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

demogawd said:


> The 622 uses 1 cable.


622 won't help you get Sunday Ticket (a gotta have in this house!).


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

tfederov said:


> 622 won't help you get Sunday Ticket (a gotta have in this house!).


Or YES as an RSN in the NY market, or Distant Nets in HD.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Jello2594 said:


> I've actually got four HR10-250s in my home. I've been a TCP subscriber for um, 3 years... what are the odds that I'll be able to change all four to HR20s for no cost/shipping only?


Call them and ask, it should be fun just hearing the CSR laugh their heads off. Or maybe just sit there in stunned silence. Good luck, but there is no chance, best you will get would be 2 for $200 and then wait 6 months and get a deal on a 3rd. Which isn't bad but not easy talk them into.


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

What I did was replace one, waited a few months and upgraded two more (all three were bought directly from DIRECTV for $199 each IIRC) I didn't want to wait six months to buy from them again and went to Best Buy for the last one.


----------



## rickwhit4d (Feb 27, 2002)

Todd said:


> For you guys who are getting HR20's, how long is it taking to get the new box and dish and get it scheduled for installation?


2 days


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

rickwhit4d said:


> 2 days


2 days?? Wow, I'm having to wait over 2 weeks. Frankly though, that's better than I thought it might be...


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

It all depends on the installers in your area and how backed up they are. It will get worse as September gets closer.


----------



## dfioc (Sep 24, 2004)

rickwhit4d said:


> 2 days


I secured my $20 upgrade today and could have had an install date of this Saturday (2 days) but moved it out to the 27th. I could have picked any day after Saturday I wanted so obviously they've got either a lot of installers or not a lot of business or both.

PS - If you do plan to upgrade, do it now! If not, you'll have to wait in line with everyone else who waited too long....


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

I just called retention and got 2 new hd dvrs, a new sd dvr, new dish and install. All free with 2 yr commitment. The csr said it will appear as $99 charge and $99 offsetting credit. Didn't have to ask for special treatment except to say I was interested in changing all the dvrs to directv dvrs. I get to keep all the tivos, so we'll be able to compare and switch back if we don't like the UI. They were able to install any time, but I am on vacation til next Saturday, so they are coming Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Charlutz said:


> I just called retention and got 2 new hd dvrs, a new sd dvr, new dish and install. All free with 2 yr commitment. The csr said it will appear as $99 charge and $99 offsetting credit. Didn't have to ask for special treatment except to say I was interested in changing all the dvrs to directv dvrs. I get to keep all the tivos, so we'll be able to compare and switch back if we don't like the UI. They were able to install any time, but I am on vacation til next Saturday, so they are coming Sunday afternoon.


Wow, that's quite the deal. Are you a real long time D* customer?


----------

